# AWESOME 9LB Flounder!! Galveston Bay



## troutmanmike

I went gigging with a friend of mine on 11/20 and we gigged this SADDLE BLANKET!! It was right about 9lbs and was pushing 27 inches.. Awesome Fish!! Congrats on the fish Bud!! He wants to know if anybody know a great taxidermist because he is going to mount it.. Please post replys here.. Thanks!!:brew:


----------



## ol billy

Wow.. awesome pic thanks. That's an amazing fish.


----------



## Gilbert

11/27?


nice fish either way.


----------



## Big Willy

I would have wet my pants! Very nice fish!


----------



## got fish?

WOW, what a monster!!! CONGRATS


----------



## 100% Texan

Contact David Turnage and tell him I sent ya his number is 979 865 8646 look at the other thread of some of his trout he does very good work.Awesome flattie for sure.


----------



## bbfishbone

*fLOUNDER*

Man At first sight I thought yall caught that trophy on a mudminnow from the secret minnow hole, i told you about
I wanted to claim the tenderloin LOL
Great fish Good job


----------



## royboy42

thats a badass fish. I'd prob mount it too, I caught a 25.5" a few years ago in west bay near the pass, and considered mounting it. Flounder are very cool looking fish, especially a hog like that, congrads, very impressive fish!!


----------



## reel love

wow, what a monster. 
michelle


----------



## Captain Dave

Congrats on the Gig !. 9 # is very impressive.

I hope the other Kin is out there for me this week end


----------



## texastroutkiller

That's a hell of a fish and text book stick. Congrats! Were ya'll in east or west g-bay?


----------



## Dargel 361

Very nice


----------



## Mullet

*DUDE!!! :brew::brew::brew::brew::brew:*

*Have a few on me!!!!!!*


----------



## CajunBob

LOL when is dinner? Good job


----------



## deke

Good God! Can imagine the size of the fillets off that thing!


----------



## Rockfish

That's a fat flatty for sure


----------



## txpoboy

David Turnage is the man to go to!


----------



## zburges

Now thats a big flatty my friend! Way to go!


----------



## Reel Blessed

That is a trophy for sure! Congrats.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

Nice fish..it woulda been a heck of a rod n reel adventure


----------



## BOOM VANG

wow thats one of the biggest flounder ive ever seen. Cheek meat! ha. congrats.


----------



## MXCapt

T hat is a HALIBUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedAg

That was one of my best friends brother, and what was not said was that he had an 8 #er gigged right before that brute. Unreal night.


----------



## jeffsfishin

*Nice fish...*

An old friend of mine must have been on that same trip with you, He said him and 2 others picked up several nice fish, and had a fish pushing 9# and another at #7. I know that he hits it pretty hard this time of year and has gigged some big flounder, maybe now you know where his honey hole is, Hope you got a picture with that fish as well.


----------



## V-Bottom

Simply a great STICK.....and a wall hanger for sure!!


----------



## Tony Espinoza

*Monster Flattie*

Nice Flounder WOW It's a Monster. Way to go TMM!


----------



## zburges

Wow great Flounder of love!!!


----------



## Meaux trout

What a flounder! Good job!


----------



## Finfisher

WOW, nice flattie for sure
Congrats


----------



## fishingfred

it's going to take a lot of crab to stuff that baby!!!!


----------



## shorty70

Dude, that's awesome.


----------



## Meaux trout

What a fish! Great gig!


----------



## The Machine

the smile says it all


----------



## haparks

stuf it eat it


----------



## kamreese

*what a flatfish !!!!!!*

to you congrats,

A FISH OF A LIFETIME !!!!!!!


----------



## Joester

Very nice! When do we eat? lol
Good fishin...


----------



## bayoubum

makes me hungry................


----------



## fish&game

Awesome! I'm jealous! Great flounder man!


----------



## Bait Chef

GOOD LAWD !!! That is a granddaddy. Good catch.


----------



## TheSampsonator

The *LEGEND *strikes again!


----------



## KrazyFish

Just simply magnificent


----------



## CCducker

Now thats a doormat!


----------



## Custom Flat

For mount call Richard @ 832-567-8380


----------



## rumdumb

could have combed your hair , your b-inlaw


----------



## spitfire

Nice!


----------



## Nathanww

I bet that was a hand full once you stuck her with that gig??????


----------



## Redfishr

WOW, thats a blanket fo sho....


----------



## 22fish

Congrats! nice fish


----------



## Snaggledtoothfreckelfish

Now thats a door mat great job......


----------



## da fillthy hoe

Call Cecil White out of Katy does good work.


----------



## spitfire

nice!!!!


----------



## spotsndots

That thing is big enought for all of us on 2cool to have a bite!! Be sure and post up pics after the mount is finished.


----------



## TROUT & RED ASSASSIN

*NICE*

NICE FISH


----------



## Troutslurp

*Stuffed, Broiled, Fried, Grilled!*



deke said:


> Good God! Can imagine the size of the fillets off that thing!


No Doubt! Mouth Watering.

Marc


----------

